# Foglights?



## Ross (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8s. It has no foglights. I was wondering if it might be wired for them, becuase some of the nissans are. The car is elsewhere, so i can't look for myself. any help is appreciated


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=118780 , I dont have an answer for you but I found this thread.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Ross said:


> I have a 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8s. It has no foglights. I was wondering if it might be wired for them, becuase some of the nissans are. The car is elsewhere, so i can't look for myself. any help is appreciated


Hard to say. Some are, some aren't. The only way to know is to look for the harness. Should come off of the Headlight harness. With the hood open, look down near the headlight assemblies. The foglight connectors, if prewired, may be taped to the same harness that the headlights come from.

If not, the factory foglight kit comes with a wiring harness. Cake to install. Took me about 1 1/2 hours to do everything myself.


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

Look at your relay box on the passenger side engine compartment. Open it up. If there is a plug there for the Fog light relay then it is pre-wired.


----------



## Ross (Jan 25, 2006)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=118780 , I dont have an answer for you but I found this thread.


thank you for taking me to the thread that i posted in the engine forum by accident.

to everyone else thank you for your help, i'll let you know how it turns out...if you care...


wtf is this?-------> :banhump: lol. i love that thing


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

jcrow said:


> Look at your relay box on the passenger side engine compartment. Open it up. If there is a plug there for the Fog light relay then it is pre-wired.


That doesn't guarantee that the car is pre-wired. I had the relay in my relay box, but did not have a wiring harness pre-installed for fog lights. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

dmroberson said:


> That doesn't guarantee that the car is pre-wired. I had the relay in my relay box, but did not have a wiring harness pre-installed for fog lights. Just thought I'd let you know.


I was just reading what the paper said that came with the fog light kit from Nissan that i got from them. Did you get the car new or used? I just can't see that you have the relay without the wiring for the fog lights because the relay socket is part of the wiring kit that goes to the lights and switch. hmmmm Maybe the relay socket is in the wrong place.  Also if the car is pre-wired without the fog lights there will be no relay in the relay socket unless someone messed with the relay box.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

jcrow said:


> I was just reading what the paper said that came with the fog light kit from Nissan that i got from them. Did you get the car new or used? I just can't see that you have the relay without the wiring for the fog lights because the relay socket is part of the wiring kit that goes to the lights and switch. hmmmm Maybe the relay socket is in the wrong place.  Also if the car is pre-wired without the fog lights there will be no relay in the relay socket unless someone messed with the relay box.


Got the car new, from the dealership. When I tried to install the fog lights myself, I was looking for the harness too. Found the relay in the box, but no harnesses. Dealership said, over the phone, that if I found the relay, the harness should be there. Went back to the dealership, who proceeded to take off some of the front end, and didn't find the harnesses, they did point out the relay to me though. Ended up using the one that came with the fog lights. I thought it was wierd too. Unless, now that I think about it, maybe what I thought was the fog light relay actually isn't... The harness has a separate relay on it, that seems to engage/disengage when I am turning the lights on and off. I'm confused too.


----------

